# Cheap Black and White film?



## zenie (Sep 2, 2005)

Anywhere online thats cheap?

I have a shit load of 400 colour but wanna try some black and white again.

Can't be arsed to go into town to buy it and I know it's cheap up there.

Anyone got links for making your own as well? (I know it can be done)

Not really bothered if its able to process as C41 either


----------



## poet (Sep 2, 2005)

ebay usually has bulk lots of film available cheaply.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheapest place i know is http://www.7dayshop.com - Ilford Delta HP400 for instance comes in at £1.70 for 24 exposures - loads of other types available. For deliveries under £18 no VAT as based in Channel Islands, but remember the postage and packaging.


----------



## Firky (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.ilford.com/html/us_english/bw.html


----------



## zenie (Sep 2, 2005)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> Cheapest place i know is http://www.7dayshop.com - Ilford Delta HP400 for instance comes in at £1.70 for 24 exposures - loads of other types available. For deliveries under £18 no VAT as based in Channel Islands, but remember the postage and packaging.



Wicked cheers mate have looked very cheap 

Firky I know that Ilford is good but why did u post THAT link?


----------



## lobster (Sep 2, 2005)

point your browser to http://www.discountfilmsdirect.co.uk/


----------

